# Logisystems controllers



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

firefox said:


> Would like to ask folks here about the logisystems controllers.
> 
> Not sure how their controllers are so I wont go there, but I would hate to order anything from them


May I suggest that you use the “Search” feature for Logisystems on this forum to get a down to earth view that some here have of the company, the products, the service rendered. Let’s just say that some here would refuse to buy a light bulb from them.


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

We recently removed Logisystems controllers from our website because it is impossible to get them.

I noticed that EV Source has done the same.


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

They haven't even ever rebuilt their website, which has been down since at least early 2008. (down meaning just a placeholder with contact info). Surprising that they didn't keep a backup of it and just reload it, or copy the info back to it from the Wayback Machine archive, which even has product info and some details there, from around 2006.
________
affair Cams


----------



## firefox (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for info on this, may just now get a alltrax 72 volt 450 amp controller seems to be good from what I have been reading about and forums that I have visited.

Although I do wish they made one with a bit more amps as I do have some hills where I live, some have a 2-3% grade with some being around 2 miles or so long, but pehaps if I do not overdue speed on some of these, should be ok. I like the Zilla but it is a bit much on cost and may be overkill for my needs


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

firefox said:


> Thanks for info on this, may just now get a alltrax 72 volt 450 amp controller seems to be good from what I have been reading about and forums that I have visited.
> 
> Although I do wish they made one with a bit more amps as I do have some hills where I live, some have a 2-3% grade with some being around 2 miles or so long, but pehaps if I do not overdue speed on some of these, should be ok. I like the Zilla but it is a bit much on cost and may be overkill for my needs


Seems that either Curtis or Kelly may have something to fit your needs, but since you didnt state what type of motor you have, not sure.

Roy


----------



## firefox (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a D&D ES-15-6 motor (48-72 volt) was just not sure on the what controller because of the grade I that must use to get around town. Was thinking that having a higher amp one may be needed but still unsure, it will be a chain drive also 

I do plan on having a temp gauge for both motor and controller, would just be terrible to get a sort of dinner bell ring (for controller anyway)
Telling me that is ... well done


----------



## Bruce A (Jul 17, 2008)

Try this it worked great for me on my 1000 amp Logsystems controller.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEDJjUaz0Xo&feature=related


----------



## Toyvolta (Feb 11, 2010)

I Typed there address into Google maps
Logisystems
9910 w 64th st Odessa TX 79764

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=q&...oid=7ieYRy3c6DNlAKPLWQxT4g&cbp=12,356.05,,0,5

this is what i got?
I was hoping to see a big shop front or factory?


----------



## firefox (Mar 29, 2009)

Very interesting Toyvolta, but I do belive that this may not be their Headquarters but the shed in the background may be where Logisytems is getting their parts.
Its no wonder that they have a 32 week backorder on them.


----------



## Quasar (May 5, 2010)

I have a 1000A LogiSystems controller that blew up the first time I used it. I sent it back and they repaired/replaced it, but then I made the altogether amazing mistake of fitting it with the Battery + &- reversed! Big bang. Didn't have the cheek to send it back, so I repaired it myself. I now know quite a bit about LS controllers!
It now uses 24 IGBTs in the power stage and I think the original design used MOSFETs, so maybe that's how they made it more robust. 
The controller is made up from an amazing number of comparators and op-amps, but it does work quite well. It uses a primary regulator to drop the battery volts to 27, then a secondary one to bring it down to 15. This powers a number of sections, including the TC4420 mosfet gate driver, so there is a 15V gate drive signal. Another LM317 regulator produces 10V for most of the PWM generator and throttle sensor stages, with a TL431 providing the reference for the latter.
The KSI input controls a transistor switch that turns off the power to the PWM generator, so if you hook that up through the throttle box microswitch, it ensures there will be no power when the throttle is off.
One part of the circuit has me puzzled and that is the current sensing. It is done by the crude method of gating a diode connected to the IGBT collectors ie it sees the "on" voltage of the IGBTs which should work well in practice, but here are a lot of switching spikes and these cause the current limit to operate too early. In my one, the output load resistor of the open-collector comparator stage that senses this had never been fitted! That meant the current sensing should never have worked. Maybe that's why so many of the things blew up.
I've fiddled a bit with that and I think I have improved it enormously, at least on the bench. I haven't tried it in my car yet though.
I'd be interested to compare notes with anyone else who has pulled one of these to bits.


----------

